# Natural antidepressants?



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I know that St John's Wort can help, but you have to be very careful with it, as I believe it can react to even the most basic antibiotic, let alone other anti-depressants.

Depending on exactly how bad you are, Vitamin B could help. I have depression and bipolar, and some days my medications just doesn't cut it. Taking one or two Vitamin B stress tablets usually help me cope and pull through.

I wish you luck finding something to help.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Tracer said:


> I know that St John's Wort can help, but you have to be very careful with it, as I believe it can react to even the most basic antibiotic, let alone other anti-depressants.
> 
> Depending on exactly how bad you are, Vitamin B could help. I have depression and bipolar, and some days my medications just doesn't cut it. Taking one or two Vitamin B stress tablets usually help me cope and pull through.
> 
> I wish you luck finding something to help.


Thank you. I think we may have some St John's Wort somewhere, but we've had that stuff around for years...does it expire? XD I don't take antibiotics generally unless I'm in a situation where I need them (obviously), as I'm also on birth control for ovarian cysts. I did have a Vitamin B (and D) deficiency for some time a couple years back...I believe the doctors were surprised I wasn't on my way out.

I'll look at Vitamin B and what interactions it could have with my pills, if any. I also heard that apricots were a good natural pick-me-up...I love apricots, so either way I win.

Thank you again.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Chocolate!! And lots of fresh air and vegetables. I have bipolar disorder and anxiety and I practise cognitive behavioural therapy too. I made a "survival kit" for my depressive episodes that is more a routine than anything - I eat a big piece of very dark chocolate, read some stuff in my "scrapbook" (all genuine, deserved praise I've got from people that I can't pick apart) then Google some funny jokes or Lolcats. I then make myself feel objective, write my feelings down in a very clinical manner to externalise them, identify my specific negative thought/s and create three options to address them. I then choose the best option, do it and cross the negative thought off the list.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Vitamin D can help too. Also, fresh air and EXERCISE is very helpful. I deal with depression (not severe) on/off and taking vitamin D and getting exercise is usually the most beneficial thing for me.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

^^ Yep exercise is brilliant, I find long purposeful walks particularly helpful in keeping physically and mentally well, and clearing away negative emotions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChipsAhoy (Jul 1, 2012)

Exercise and animals  I have severe depression, as well as anxiety issues and along with regular medication I either go to the gym, the barn, or if it's so bad I can't leave my house I use an exercise bike I have and hold my rabbits or cuddle with my cat.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Exercise for sure. If you sit inside all day moping you'll never feel better. Get outside, go for a big walk or a run. Exercise releases endorphins, which are the bodies own 'happy feeling' chemicals.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Have you looked into aromatherapy oils? I've heard lavender and jasmine work wonders.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Please remember that anti depressants are very powerful medication and should not be adjusted unless under the supervision of a Doctor.
Excersise is wonderful and should be a par of every treatment plan so should therapy.
When taking natural supplements you must be very careful.
As a mental helath professional I would caution you not to change your medications expecially if they are working.
Stopping them cold turkey is very dangerous.
Please be careful we all want to continue to see you posting in the future. Shalom


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

I agree db but the OP's not actually been prescribed real antidepressants or been diagnosed with depression yet, and it doesn't seem like she can afford professional treatment at the moment (and this is why I love the Australian universal healthcare system where *everyone* has insurance!).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Freshly squeezed blackcurrant juice.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The best & most natural antidepressant is exercise, hard sweating cardio but it takes effort. However it gets the best results.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Go to a gaming store on a night they are demoing new games and try them out. As silly as it sounds, the Pokemon Card Game is fantastic. It is fun, really easy to learn, and lots of people play it. I just love sitting down and playing games. Pokemon and a neat board game called Hive are my favorites.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## minskinnywin (Sep 28, 2012)

Eating a diet rich in certain foods are good for depression. I've suffered with depression since I was a child (I'm 42 years old now), so often on the look out for treatments!

A carbohydrate rich diet such as pasta, wholemeal bread, high fibre cereals etc may help. Also Tryptophan is an essential amino acid which is converted in our bodies into serotonin, a neurotransmitter, or chemical in the brain. Foods rich in tryptophan are chicken and turkey, tuna and salmon, beans and seeds.


----------

